# Uber Eats pay rates question



## Meminiau (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey all

I'm currently occasionally doing Uber Eats in between UberX pickups. I also own a motorbike so am thinking about using it for Uber Eats on the occasional basis. Can anyone advise how much less Uber pay to those who deliver using motorbikes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

In Newcastle (where you operate), there is no difference.

Uber advises for Newcastle:

*Pricing*

The UberEATS delivery fee is calculated using a drop-off fee, pick-up fee, and a fee per kilometre for the distance travelled to drop-off from pick-up. The Uber Service Fee applies to the delivery fee. The amounts shown below are before the Uber Service Fee has been deducted.


Pick-up fee: $3.20 per pick-up
Drop-off fee: $2.00 per drop-off
Delivery distance: $0.90 per km
*...*

*Service fees*

Delivery fees are subject to the Uber Service Fee shown below.


Bicycle: 5%
Motorbike or scooter: 5%
Car: 5%
(https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/newcastle/resources/pricing/)


----------



## Meminiau (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you!

I contacted Uber and they said that they couldn't tell for some stuost reasons!


----------

